# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  URGENT APPEL A TEMOINS - FLAGNAC (12)

## Eric 92

Bonjour, une portée de 11 chiots a été retrouvée noyée du coté de FLAGNAC au bord du Lot le 04/05/2015. 
Cet acte de barbarie ne sera laissé de coté et nous cherchons donc à retrouver le propriétaire de ces malheureux et de la mère. 
La gendarmerie a été prévenue par Virginie Berdinelle Guillon que je remercie pour son signalement. 

*CECI EST UN APPEL A TÉMOIN, SI VOUS AVEZ VU OU ENTENDU LA MOINDRE CHOSE, OU AVEZ LA MOINDRE INFORMATION QUI POURRAIT NOUS AIDER NHÉSITEZ PAS A RENTRER EN CONTACT AU PLUS VITE AVEC LE LIEN FACEBOOK CI-DESSOUS. 
*
Une portée de 11 chiots dun âge aussi avancé ne passe pas inaperçue ! Dautre cas de ce genre ont aboutis a une interdiction de possession animale suivie dune amendeil nest donc pas impossible darriver a nos fins mais votre aide nous est nécessaire. Aidez nous a lutter contre la barbarie et partager cet annonce en masse ! Merci à vous.

*https://www.facebook.com/groups/2551...6107830404819/*

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est horrible !
Comment peut-on ?

----------


## flo45

Quell horreur !
Il faut vraiment retrouver le ou les responsables.
Je croise les doigts pour que votre enquête aboutisse.
Merci de nous tenir informé

----------


## Eric 92

Il n'y a pas de noms pour définir ces atrocités, j'ai du mal à croire que ça se passe en France.

----------


## Vanille12

Il y a une erreur, ce n'est pas dans le lot mais en Aveyron(12) 
Flagnac est une commune française située dans le département de l'Aveyron et la région Midi-Pyrénées

----------


## Eric 92

Merci Vanille12, modifié !

----------


## Eric 92

Une autopsie a pu être pratiquée sur un chiot de la portée après, il sagirait de croisés peut être border collie selon le vétérinaire.  La SPA de Rodez  a porté plainte contre X, lenquête est belle et bien lancée auprès de la gendarmerie de Decazeville (qui navait aucune piste cet après midi). Cest maintenant que les témoignages sont utiles !!! 

Je vous invite à contacter directement la gendarmerie de Decazeville, rue du Maréchal Foch 12300 Decazeville au *05 65 43 80 95* pour toute info utile ! Ne les harcelez pas simplement pour avoir des infos ils sont déjà bien occupés ! Pour arriver à cela je remercie toutes les personnes qui maccompagnent dans toutes les démarches, pour les différents conseils, les personnes partageant  lappel à témoin et pour les nombreux messages de soutiensIl ne me manque plus que la plainte pour pouvoir lenvoyer aux différentes assos qui demandent à se porter partie civile.

Ci-dessous lien de la pétition que je vous invite à signer :

*http://www.yousignanimals.org/Litter...ion-Now-t-2574*

----------


## Eric 92

Merci

----------


## Coppélia

Je désespère de l'être humain

----------


## Eric 92

L'homme est un destructeur.

----------


## Eric 92

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2015...-la-toile.html

----------


## Françoise26

> Une autopsie a pu être pratiquée sur un chiot de la portée après,


l'autopsie a donné quoi?

----------

